# Raincoat



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

this is what became of the scraps of fabirc i found at wallmart, they had a quarter of a yard of the pink material on their remnants sale.
its pink, with darker pink polkadots and little green froggies. then i got clear plastic 'fabric' (the real lightweight thin stuff, very flexible and layed the pink under the clear and cut all peices with the two layers togeter. and i love the way it came out its all sewed together with green cotton that matches the froggies (the clear stuff is a pain to hem), there is a little hood on it too, the hoods not perfect but it looks cute down (and covers the hole in the back of the coat for the leash to clip on the harness) and tuckes under the belt.
I made the belt part longer so it basically one long that wraps under and over and back to where it started (so it looks more like a raincoats belt lol.)
its all velcro closures and i got lucky cause my mum had pink and green heart shaped buttons and cause the clear doesnt hide the stitches where the velcros stiched on i sewed the buttons over the velcro stitching on the people visible sied on the belt and neck, then the spare 2 buttons i added as decorative touches.
i also made the coat longer in the back then i usually would because of its purpose.

now all i need is a little boy chi so i can make him a matching one in the matching blue froggies they had lol!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

aw it's so cute!!! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Clever girl!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, that came out so GREAT!!! I love it. I wish we actually got rain around here so I could make her one!!! LOL - You did a great job!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great coat......you guys are all real artists for making those clothes by yourself!!
... or am i lazy  

kisses nat


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I got about 1/2 yard left of the same fabric, anyone anyideas what to do with it (i thought boots but vixie WILL NOT wear any kind of shoes.) and i def dont want to waste the fabric its sooo cute.
let me know if youve got any ideas...

lol, i just get bored real easy tis why i do it, most of the outfits i make vixie are from scraps of material i have left over. or on the cheap racks at walmart.
i can make things for her but i suck at people clothes...my limit in that case is simple drawsting/elastic waisted gathered skirts... and i work ren faire i should know how to sew them all lol...I dont have that kind of drive...or money, least puppy clothes are fairly cheap to make...
Now if only i knew how to knit/crochet... thered be no stopping me lol


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

very nice work If I figured out how to use my sewing machine i would give it a shot


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

oh come on janiebabes if I can do it anybody can... I actually hate sewing but I found that sewing for Gadget is really fun and being creative is even funner... 


foxywench, I know what you mean by being cheap to make... I get all my moms scraps and most of them are big enough to make something for gadget... 

In fact My mom is going to go to JoAnn fabric store tomorrow and pick up me some patterns that are on sale for $1.29 and then the material will be free and the thread I already have so I can make a whole bunch of things for Gadget before next winter... 

I want to make him a rain coat really bad... 

I also want to make him some booties.. not sure if he will wear them or not... 

does she wear hats.. you can always make her a rain bonnet...


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have had this sewing machine a few years i cant seem to figure out how to make a regular stitch with it. These machines today are worse then learning a computer. but I am bringing it to florida home this year and since i am home all the time there and stay pretty much away from puter cause i only have dialup there and no patience with dial up lol i will figure it out.


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

That is really cute!!!Your really good at that..


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Fantastic coat! she looks so so cute!!!

Could i please have the pattern??

Love n hugs

_S xXx_


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Wooooow that is sooo pretty.
Thats exacatlly what I am looking for.
It often rains here, in Germany ,when you at least exspect it...So I really need a raincoat for my furbaby.
And yours is just loooovely!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sory my computers been down, ill scan the pattern first chance i get  glad ya like


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Oh thats great, can´t wait for the patterns.
I, right now, are on my very first little summer coat for our sweet Haylee.
Its gonna be the very first thing I sew, exsept in school.

Hope I´ll find some knittings links...so I can also knitt her a little sweater :lol: 

xxxx,


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i think i am going to try to make something for chiwi but i don't have a sewing machine.... do i see a trip to walmart in my future....


great raincoat! you all inspre me :wave:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ok guys, the patterns comming i swear, my scanner has now kicked the bucket and im broke...
so heres a description, i took a regular pattern for a 'normal' dog 'blanket' coat, the size for her chest size was slightly soo short so i lengthend the pattern to complety cover her back.
the hood was a random pattern i found online for a human hood and i just made it to size and attatched.
the belt wraps round from one side of the coat and wraps under her belly and over her back, all the way to the starting point (this gives it more of a 'raincoat' belt rather than just a belly strap)
the fabric is 2 layers which made it a little difficult to sew because the plastic has a tendency to slip so if your using this combi hand stich along the VERY edges first, the plastic does hold the needle holes.
however im sure your fabric places have some better selection. though i do adore the shineyness lol.
on all the edges i made edging by taking more of the froggy fabric and ironing it to form the edging strip and sewed this on, to hide the rough edges (the plastic is difficult to hem)
all stitching was doen in the same green as the froggies which aded a real cute touch to the entire thing. lol. and i had some cute green heart shaped buttons on hand from a past project which just finnished the whole thing beautifully...


----------

